# WIN a Cascade River Gear DREAMBOAT package!



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Afternoon Beautiful River Riders.... WHO WANTS TO WIN A Cascade River Gear DREAMBOAT PACKAGE? 

Yep! You read that right we are giving away a boat package WOO HOO  Follow the link below to find out about our "Capture the Rapture" PHOTO CONTEST and how you may be the lucky winner of a new loaded Maravia boat, we aren't skimping on this a YETI and Sawyer Square Tops are in the mix if you so choose!! We are also giving away $100 Gift Certificates once a week to one lucky river rider. We are already getting some amazing entries, this is a contest like no other!!

Follow the link below for all the Rules and Regulations for entering now... READY, SET, GO!

Capture the Rapture Contest | Cascade River Gear


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Hmmmmm...

_" By entering this contest you understand that *Cascade River Gear*, anyone acting on behalf of *Cascade River Gear*, or its respective licensees, successors and assigns will have the right, where permitted by law, without any further notice, review or consent to print, publish, broadcast, distribute, and use, worldwide in any media now known or hereafter in perpetuity and throughout the World, your entry, including, without limitation, the entry and winner’s name, portrait, picture, voice, likeness, image or statements about the Photo Contest, and biographical information as news, publicity or information and for trade, advertising, public relations and promotional purposes without any further compensation."_


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty standard for photo contests by businesses. My local university won an outdoor industry contest via social media photo submissions. Everyone one of the photos submitted by students is now legally allowed to be published by that organization and its members/partners, which is pretty much every major gear manufacturer in the US. 

The one element that isn't standard about this arrangement is the Grand Prize is huge, like $12k total. That's good compensation even for a decent professional photographer, assuming they don't over submit every river photo they have.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

gringoanthony said:


> Hmmmmm...
> 
> _" By entering this contest you understand that *Cascade River Gear*, anyone acting on behalf of *Cascade River Gear*, or its respective licensees, successors and assigns will have the right, where permitted by law, without any further notice, review or consent to print, publish, broadcast, distribute, and use, worldwide in any media now known or hereafter in perpetuity and throughout the World, your entry, including, without limitation, the entry and winner’s name, portrait, picture, voice, likeness, image or statements about the Photo Contest, and biographical information as news, publicity or information and for trade, advertising, public relations and promotional purposes without any further compensation."_


Hi Gringoanthony,

Yes this is very standard for this style of photo contest. If you read through the reason for this photo contest it is to have photos we can use in our 2017 catalogs and through other marketing avenues bringing in boaters and rivers worldwide to share with all of our people! Or at least the worldwide photos. The killer Grand Prize is actually worth up to $14,500 where the winner will be building their "DREAMBOAT" with Maravia and Cascade River Gear and we will be recording the process and then featuring them in our catalog, that one may not hit until 2018 with deadlines and such. It's a killer deal and you really can't go wrong playing with us, especially if you win a boat! WAHOO  Let me know if you have any other questions, I am always happy to help. Kindly, Renee


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

restrac2000 said:


> Pretty standard for photo contests by businesses. My local university won an outdoor industry contest via social media photo submissions. Everyone one of the photos submitted by students is now legally allowed to be published by that organization and its members/partners, which is pretty much every major gear manufacturer in the US.
> 
> The one element that isn't standard about this arrangement is the Grand Prize is huge, like $12k total. That's good compensation even for a decent professional photographer, assuming they don't over submit every river photo they have.



No, rights grabs are not standard. Just because your local university did it, does not mean it's ok or standard. 

Whether you win or not, you give all of your rights to Cascade, in perpetuity. In return, over 99% of the entrants get absolutely nothing. There's absolutely nothing "huge" about nothing.

The reality is, it's exponentially cheaper for Cascade to hold a photo contest, (even with a nice grand prize) where they pay nothing whatsoever for the entries that they use in their advertising, catalogs, website, any way they want, for as long as they want, than it is to hire a photographer to create them and/or to pay proper licensing for images.

Cascade's actual cost on the prizes is absolutely nothing compared to what they would have to pay to hire a photographer to create and license all the images that they will use (or to simply license images that have already been created). $12K in rafting gear is nothing in comparison.

If Cascade were to apply the rights grab only to the winner, it might be reasonable. The winner is getting compensated. But to apply such a grab to every single image that is entered is in no way reasonable.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

gringoanthony said:


> No, rights grabs are not standard. Just because your local university did it, does not mean it's ok or standard.
> 
> Whether you win or not, you give all of your rights to Cascade, in perpetuity. In return, over 99% of the entrants get absolutely nothing. There's absolutely nothing "huge" about nothing.
> 
> ...


JUST FYI.... we have already had our 3 photoshoots this season with our paid professional photographer of 20+ years, as we do every single year. We also have one more professional photoshoot coming up that we will pay our photographer for, once again, for the new 2017 gear. We are not trying to save money on our photoshoots by giving away a boat package, that made me giggle a little I'm not going to lie. What we are doing is having some fun with our customers and fellow river riders. If you do not want to give us the right to use your photos then by all means, DO NOT enter. It really isn't something to argue about, this is something to HAVE FUN WITH!! So let's have some fun fellow Boise Boater or not... this is a choice you get to make. Kindly, Renee


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Good on ya'll. That is a great prize package and chance for somebody. I am sure plenty of people are sharing photos of their trips.


----------



## trevko (Jul 7, 2008)

gringoanthony said:


> The reality is, it's exponentially cheaper for Cascade to hold a photo contest, (even with a nice grand prize) where they pay nothing whatsoever for the entries that they use in their advertising, catalogs, website, any way they want, for as long as they want, than it is to hire a photographer to create them and/or to pay proper licensing for images.


I don't see the big deal even if this was the motivation. If you are a professional photographer and that is an issue for you then don't submit. I'm not one, so if my photo is good enough to be in some advert but not win that's no big deal. 

Of course I thought it was a ploy to help the FBI find FLDS leader Lyle Jeffs - who's lawyer said he didn't know where he was and could have been taken up in the Rapture....


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Cascade River Gear said:


> JUST FYI.... we have already had our 3 photoshoots this season with our paid professional photographer of 20+ years, as we do every single year. We also have one more professional photoshoot coming up that we will pay our photographer for, once again, for the new 2017 gear. We are not trying to save money on our photoshoots by giving away a boat package, that made me giggle a little I'm not going to lie. What we are doing is having some fun with our customers and fellow river riders. If you do not want to give us the right to use your photos then by all means, DO NOT enter. It really isn't something to argue about, this is something to HAVE FUN WITH!! So let's have some fun fellow Boise Boater or not... this is a choice you get to make. Kindly, Renee


If all you're trying to do is have fun, they why don't you remove the unlimited, perpetual rights grab from every single entry? It's 100% unnecessary. Especially if you already paid a photographer to provide all the images you need.

I'm not trying to argue, just pointing out unreasonable rights terms to people who are likely completely unaware of them.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh Dang Trevko, we have been found out... bwahahahahahahaha and here I thought our Pink Panther approach would go undetected  

restrac2000 - It is going to be AMAZING!! We are getting fun photos and really funny or heartfelt stories that go along with them. I am loving seeing new stretches of rivers and then different views of rivers I have floated a bunch. GOOD TIMES!


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

gringoanthony said:


> I'm not trying to argue, just pointing out unreasonable rights terms to people who are likely completely unaware of them.


I'll gladly give them the rights to any of my photos in exchange for even a chance at a brand new raft package. 
Are you fuggin kidding me?
In fact, should they decide to use my photo in a later advertisement, even better!
It's really not so unreasonable. You should speak for yourself in this matter, rather than the rest of us that are "likely completely unaware." 

Thanks for doin this, Cascade. Pretty bitchin!


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

Cascade River Gear said:


> JUST FYI.... we have already had our 3 photoshoots this season with our paid professional photographer of 20+ years, as we do every single year. We also have one more professional photoshoot coming up that we will pay our photographer for, once again, for the new 2017 gear. We are not trying to save money on our photoshoots by giving away a boat package, that made me giggle a little I'm not going to lie. What we are doing is having some fun with our customers and fellow river riders. If you do not want to give us the right to use your photos then by all means, DO NOT enter. It really isn't something to argue about, this is something to HAVE FUN WITH!! So let's have some fun fellow Boise Boater or not... this is a choice you get to make. Kindly, Renee


From Cascade, on their Facebook page:

"We will release weekly winner photos _*but will be holding a lot back for our 2017 catalog*_..."


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

soggy_tortillas said:


> I'll gladly give them the rights to any of my photos in exchange for even a chance at a brand new raft package.
> Are you fuggin kidding me?
> In fact, should they decide to use my photo in a later advertisement, even better!
> It's really not so unreasonable. You should speak for yourself in this matter, rather than the rest of us that are "likely completely unaware."
> ...



Soggy Tortillas, there has to be a funny story behind that name it has had me laughing all weekend!! You are most welcome, we are getting great entries and most of them have been non-professional shots that have been AWESOME!! Good Luck in winning a new boat package. 

Anthony, I am not going to respond to anymore of your posts as I feel the only reason for them is to argue and that is not how I roll. So my thought for you is; don't enter the contest and you have nothing to worry yourself about and can move on to something else to focus on, like having a great week. 

Kindly, 
Renee


----------

